
What's new in Tor 0.2.9.8? - rahiel
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/whats-new-tor-0298
======
wodencafe
Looks like it's 3 main things:

* Each directory authority generating a random hash at midnight, a "global random value", no info on how this will be used yet.

* "Single" Onion services, dropping the anonymity requirement on specifically configured Onion Services to improve bandwidth (Possibly motivated by Facebook?)

* Dropping the TAPS handshake in favor of NTOR handshake.

~~~
digi_owl
> * "Single" Onion services, dropping the anonymity requirement on
> specifically configured Onion Services to improve bandwidth (Possibly
> motivated by Facebook?)

Had to read the reasoning twice before i understood what was going on. Its
about big sites that have a .onion presence giving up anonymity they do not
require to offer higher access speed to, still anonymous, users.

